# Water Dripping from Nails in Attic



## twillkickers (Jan 12, 2021)

See attached photos. I moved into this house during summer and never noticed this problem. However now that the weather is starting to get cold, I've noticed water droplets on top of the boxes I was storing in the attic. After looking up at the attic ceiling, I noticed that water seemed to be collecting on the nails. The roof on this place is around 20 years old, but I am wondering if the problem is something else. Is my attic getting too humid? How might I mitigate the problem?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Condensation, look into your attic ventilation. Inadequate airsealing and insulation can also be a factor.


----------



## Oasis5129 (Dec 18, 2020)

twillkickers said:


> See attached photos. I moved into this house during summer and never noticed this problem. However now that the weather is starting to get cold, I've noticed water droplets on top of the boxes I was storing in the attic. After looking up at the attic ceiling, I noticed that water seemed to be collecting on the nails. The roof on this place is around 20 years old, but I am wondering if the problem is something else. Is my attic getting too humid? How might I mitigate the problem?
> View attachment 4251
> 
> View attachment 4250





twillkickers said:


> See attached photos. I moved into this house during summer and never noticed this problem. However now that the weather is starting to get cold, I've noticed water droplets on top of the boxes I was storing in the attic. After looking up at the attic ceiling, I noticed that water seemed to be collecting on the nails. The roof on this place is around 20 years old, but I am wondering if the problem is something else. Is my attic getting too humid? How might I mitigate the problem?
> View attachment 4251
> 
> View attachment 4250


You have a condensation issue. Typically it’s low end to high end venting issue, or a insulation issue.


----------

